# Flow Fuse-GT Fusion review



## t21

Great review Jimi7, i too have the Flow fuse GT fusion and also the hybrid binding on my go to boards. I agree on the comfort, but for me the hybrid was a bit more responsive. The solution i have for the highback dial was to put a electrical tape around the dial so it would not loosen while you have your highback is dragging on the snow, or you could use a green loctite and apply them on the threads. Honestly, i DO still have them, although i switched to Step-on bindings and even bought a second one.


----------



## Jimi7

I thought about electrical tape to fix both my issues. Had I known my both my boots and my bindings would crap out on me a few weeks apart, I probably would have invested in the Burton Step-on system, but I'm pretty happy with what I've have.


----------



## Jimi7

Just an update, now that I've put some more miles on the bindings, the rear hi-back dial seems to stay put more often. I'd guess after a full season that problem may go away.


----------



## eelpout

Jimi7 said:


> Just an update, now that I've put some more miles on the bindings, the rear hi-back dial seems to stay put more often. I'd guess after a full season that problem may go away.


I have some NX2-CX hybrids from a couple years ago (before the ExoFrame strap redesign). My forward lean dial on the back foot always spins its way to some rando setting too on the lift. :/

That's weird about the LSR's on your (fusion?) strap getting unbuckled. is it not "snap" locking correctly? do the Fuse-GT's have the aluminum or plastic ratchets, I forget. I think the aluminum NX2 ones latch more securely.

I like my hybrids, but zero time is saved IMO with these because I have to futz with the toe strap both in/out to get it where I want it (at least with my K2's). I've been watching a bit of Tim Humphreys lately (Nidecker Flow Team) and on his NX2(?) Fusions he seems to have zero issues getting in and out of them. Which makes me think maybe it's time to go back to that strap design. (Edit: he appears to be using the new '22 NX2-TM's in the linked video)

How's your boot to baseplate fit? Seems to me one is either "swimming" with lots of surround boot space (that's me with an XL) or too narrow and rubbing up against the interior frame.


----------



## ridethecliche

eelpout said:


> I have some NX2-CX hybrids from a couple years ago (before the ExoFrame strap redesign). My forward lean dial on the back foot always spins its way to some rando setting too on the lift. :/
> 
> That's weird about the LSR's on your (fusion?) strap getting unbuckled. is it not "snap" locking correctly? do the Fuse-GT's have the aluminum or plastic ratchets, I forget. I think the aluminum NX2 ones latch more securely.
> 
> I like my hybrids, but zero time is saved IMO with these because I have to futz with the toe strap both in/out to get it where I want it (at least with my K2's). I've been watching a bit of Tim Humphreys lately (Nidecker Flow Team) and on his NX2(?) Fusions he seems to have zero issues getting in and out of them. Which makes me think maybe it's time to go back to that strap design.
> 
> How's your boot to baseplate fit? Seems to me one is either "swimming" with lots of surround boot space (that's me with an XL) or too narrow and rubbing up against the interior frame.


That video also cuts out after he gets his boot in so it's possible he adjusted both the binding straps and we just never saw it.


----------



## eelpout

ridethecliche said:


> That video also cuts out after he gets his boot in so it's possible he adjusted both the binding straps and we just never saw it.


I've seen Tim H. in other videos strap in and he just snaps up the highback and goes. (there's a bunch on his YT account). Ditto getting out, there is no "heel vs highback struggle."  He could be riding pretty loose though.


----------



## Jimi7

eelpout said:


> I have some NX2-CX hybrids from a couple years ago (before the ExoFrame strap redesign). My forward lean dial on the back foot always spins its way to some rando setting too on the lift. :/
> 
> That's weird about the LSR's on your (fusion?) strap getting unbuckled. is it not "snap" locking correctly? do the Fuse-GT's have the aluminum or plastic ratchets, I forget. I think the aluminum NX2 ones latch more securely.


I get them snapped down correctly. I think a lot of is just my kids swinging their skis around. I was riding my Burton Cartels this weekend and somehow my rear toe strap snagged in my son's ski brake when were dismounting. They really need to outlaw skis..... 



eelpout said:


> I like my hybrids, but zero time is saved IMO with these because I have to futz with the toe strap both in/out to get it where I want it (at least with my K2's). I've been watching a bit of Tim Humphreys lately (Nidecker Flow Team) and on his NX2(?) Fusions he seems to have zero issues getting in and out of them. Which makes me think maybe it's time to go back to that strap design. (Edit: he appears to be using the new '22 NX2-TM's in the linked video)
> 
> How's your boot to baseplate fit? Seems to me one is either "swimming" with lots of surround boot space (that's me with an XL) or too narrow and rubbing up against the interior frame.


There is some slop with mine, but hasn't been an issue for me. Riding my Cartels this weekend, I have to say the Flows don't save much if any time if you can strap in standing.


----------



## Jimi7

Updating my experience with the Flows. I tried the electrical tape around the high back dial and it worked like a champ. I actually wrapped grafters tape first then electrical over that to avoid getting sticky shyt everywhere. No more issues with the highback. I'm in and out of bindings as quickly as Step-ins now. The Flows are now my go to bindings and the Cartels are relegated to back up duty.


----------



## Jimi7

Here's a pic of the high back mod.


----------



## eelpout

Jimi7 said:


> Here's a pic of the high back mod.


ah so the tape holds up the cable, as well as wrapping the nut, good idea. 

To be honest, with the newer NX2-TM's I haven't had as much problem with forward lean knob slippage as with past models. I do check it every other run or so to make sure it's where I want it though. The index marks help with that, as well as trying to slip a finger between the boot and high back.


----------



## Jimi7

eelpout said:


> ah so the tape holds up the cable, as well as wrapping the nut, good idea.
> 
> To be honest, with the newer NX2-TM's I haven't had as much problem with forward lean knob slippage as with past models. I do check it every other run or so to make sure it's where I want it though. The index marks help with that, as well as trying to slip a finger between the boot and high back.


The tape isn't holding up the cable - I'm sure it's not strong enough to have any affect on the cable. I just ran it flush with the top of the dial because that seemed the best way to ensure that dial didn't get turned for any reason. It worked. If I experience any issues in the future, there is a flat section just below the dial that you could wedge something into. So wedge something into that space plus some tape and that dial isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Scalpelman

Jimi7 said:


> Here's a pic of the high back mod.
> 
> View attachment 161109


Thanks. Great mod. I love my nx-2 and that’s my biggest gripe. Fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

